# im really scared!!



## Broken_Angel (Feb 21, 2010)

ok, so me and my husband have split for good, he is being real nasty to me. he is now saying that all of the debts will be split, so the debts that we both have will be put in a pot, and split... which will be really bad for me bacause he has alot of debt and i dont have as much as him.. is this what happens.. none of our debts are in joint names.. so can he do this to me?? i know that he is just trying to ruin me in the worst possible way, but i need to know if he is just all talk or if this is possible?


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

Get a lawyer. Period.


----------



## Tiredspouse0297 (Dec 9, 2010)

Lawyer up fast, I already called mine and I'm not telling my H I'm leaving till tonight. I'm scared too, he is the only one on my car title and I'm worried he'll be vindictive and try to take it from me. I have to work and I have to have my car to do this. He has debt on his credit cards but I don't know if he'll bother having it split, I only work part-time and I'm a student. His credit would end up ruined if he gave me the debt. I have some of my own but not nearly as much. 
I'm going to be pretty generous with him, we have no kids together and I'm only taking what I brought into the marriage. He can keep his tv, furniture we bought for my daughter, huge entertainment center etc. Stuff we bought after we were married. I hope he understands this and is reasonable. Good luck to you!


----------



## Deb1234 (May 31, 2009)

A lot of it depends on what state you live in, how long you have been married for and if you have kids. 

The other two responses were dead on right though...get a lawyer big time, as fast as you can. 

Shop around and find one with lots of experience who will give free initial consultations. Most lawyers will tell you that it will be expensive (up to $10k in CA.) but you can ask the court to award half of your court costs/attorney fees to him (he can do the same though) and you can also work out payment plans with most lawyers. 

I know it sounds like tons of money and it is, but believe me, it also sounds like it will be cheaper for you in the long run.

Good luck


----------



## Broken_Angel (Feb 21, 2010)

i live in the UK, and i never even thought that this would happen, but the amount of debt he has would swallow me up if i was forced to split it wth him.. he earns more than double what i earn, and i have my own payment to meet etc. some of the debt that he has was befoe we even met.. this just seems so unfair, considering the fact that he walked out on me 4 months ago, took all of my money and has kept me hanging on for the whole time.

the reason i havent sought advice from a solicitor is because i just cant afford it.. my brother has a close friend that is a solicitor, and i was going to ask my brother if he could get his friend to talk to me, and give me some advice, but if i do, im worried that my brother will want to know what its about, and when i tell him, he will kill him.. im not worried for my husband, as this, as nasty as it sounds, would give me great pleasure because of what he has put me through., but i am worried for my brother, because it would get him into alot of trouble..

he now knows that im going to be sitting here, scared witless because he knows that would kill me.. he always said that he would be fair to me, this is not fair to me. he is just keeping control over me even when we are split up.. im at the end of my teather now.


----------

